# Odd-ball pattern datnoid. -November 3, 2010-



## snow (Apr 21, 2010)

I've had this guy for 1 year 4 months now. My truly favorite fish. I like his patterns better than your standard 4/3 bar dats...more unique this way.

one sides pattern, with out flash:








the other sides pattern with flash:


----------



## eternity302 (Apr 22, 2010)

Wow... he is absolutely stunning!!
JELOUSY!


----------



## beN (Apr 21, 2010)

nice dat snow.
how big is he?


----------



## Diztrbd1 (Apr 21, 2010)

Definitely a beautiful Dat


----------



## snow (Apr 21, 2010)

beN said:


> nice dat snow.
> how big is he?


Don't really know, around 11" I think.


----------



## beN (Apr 21, 2010)

i should post pics of my beauty ..4 bars per side.. no flaws


----------



## snow (Apr 21, 2010)

I don't go after the 4/3 bar dats. They are nice and all but not really eye catching to me. I like unique datnoids which is why I got this fish from mclass in the first place.


----------

